# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > VB.NET > سوال: ایجاد فرم Login در VB.net با استفاده از SQL Server

## ahwazcity

با سلام خدمت دوستان

من می خواستم توی vb.net یک فرم Login  درست کنم که نام کاربری وکلمه عبور را در SQL Server چک کنه در صورتی که نام کاربری و کلمه عبور در جدول بانک بود وارد برنامه بشه.
با تشکر

----------


## mhmoein

با سلام دوست عزیز

اینم کد خدمت شما امیدوارم بتونه مشکلت رو حل کنه

فقط قبلش باید تو بانک SQL یه دیتابیس درست کنی به نام up داخلش هم یک جدول به نام 
up درست می کنی بعدش 2 تا فیلد توی اون اضافه می کنی به نام un و ps از نوع nchar(10
بعدش تو بانک توی un و ps هر چیزی که خواستی یوزرنیم و پسورد تعریف کن.
سپس این کد رو اجرا کن و دستوراتش و ببین.

البته دوست عزیز این نمونه هست برای آشنایی بیشتر و شناخت شما از نحوه استفاده اما برای چنین کاری باید از روش encrypt اطلاعات استفاده کنی که کلمه عبور قابل شناسایی نباشه.

موفق باشی.

----------


## alipourk

سلام
اين لينك رو ببين
http://social.msdn.microsoft.com/For...3-75a0d35d79fe

----------


## ahwazcity

با سلام می خواستم از تابع Find و Filter برای جستجوی یک رکورد استفاده کنم چطوری میتونم این تابع را پیاده سازی کنم (توی VB.NET 2005 )
BindingSource.Find 

BindingSource.Filter

----------


## b.mahsa

Dim index As Integer = myBindingSource.Find("ColumnName", myColumnName)
myBindingSource.filter="column_name=value"

----------


## meliasa asadi

سلام 
خسته نباشيد 
من مي خواستم  توي ويژوال بيسيك فرم loginبذارم ولي هر كاري مي كنم جواب نميده اگه ميشه لطفا راهنمايي كنين؟

----------


## mohammad.moosaei

سلام دوست عزیز :

فرم login رو می تونی از مسیر زیر پیدا کنی :

project -> add new item -> loginform

بقیه کارها رو هم که دوستان قبل از من گفتن .

----------


## sonofsun

سلام دوست عزیز
من تازه دارم با vb.net کار می کنم ممنون می شم کمکم کنید.
من وفتی کد زیر رو می نویسم label1 همیشه false بر می گردونه چرا؟
  

Public Class Form1

    Private Sub Form1_Load(ByVal sender As System.Object, ByVal e As System.EventArgs) Handles MyBase.Load
        OleDbConnection2.Open()
        OleDbDataAdapter1.Fill(Database1DataSet1.user1)
    End Sub

    Private Sub Button1_Click(ByVal sender As System.Object, ByVal e As System.EventArgs) Handles Button1.Click
        Dim a As Boolean = OleDbDataAdapter1.SelectCommand.CommandText = "SELECT * FROM user WHERE username=TextBox1.Text"
        Label1.Text = a
    End Sub
End Class

در ضمن database مورد استفاده ی من access2007 است و فکر می کنم  اون رو کاملا درست به vb.net اتصال دادم چرا که اطلاعات توی data grid view نمایش داده می شن و دستور insert هم کار مکنه اما هر کاری می کنم دستور select کار نمی کنه. :متفکر:

----------

